
U.S. Navy’s Costliest Carrier Was Delivered Without Elevators to Lift Bombs - jayrok
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-02/costliest-carrier-was-delivered-without-elevators-to-lift-bombs
======
nowarninglabel
Looked up some articles on the elevator tech for civilian use:
[https://www.businessinsider.com/germany-company-this-is-
the-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/germany-company-this-is-the-elevator-
of-the-future-2014-11) [https://www.wired.com/story/the-sideways-elevator-of-
the-fut...](https://www.wired.com/story/the-sideways-elevator-of-the-future-
is-here/)

Looks pretty interesting

